# Removing headlight from 57 reg Renault trafic



## Wsnaith (May 5, 2012)

Hi
Any advice please. I have removed the 2 10mm bolts from the headlight
The Haynes manual says to then remove the grill. I 
Have removed the 5 screws and pulled the ends free
From the sides - doesn't seem to want to come any
Further and I'm worried about pulling too hard
Cheers


----------



## kjms1 (Jun 4, 2010)

if its not moving there are most likely more screws holding it


----------

